# Diffrence between f150 and 250



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I know most f150 are a 8cyl 302 but I have looked into f250 and it usually has a 351 in it, more power, but what the pros and cons in the two, I like the power in a f250 ?????


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

250 has heavier running gear--springs----rear axle--brakes---(some times transmission)

If you haul heavy loads this is the truck----down side----harsher ride and less gas mileage due to lower geared rear end.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

On the 250 I like the bigger engine most fords I have seen a manual how come???


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most truck are work trucks---a lot of people like a manual trans---that would be my guess----

I do know that the majority of PU trucks come with automatic---it is unusual that you are running into a lot of them with manual transmissions----


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am looking at old models I like the way they look


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That explains the manual trans----as you can see from the responses here--a lot of people are loyal to the manuals---I've been driving since 1969---I love manual trans--the more gears the better---I even had a van with a 4 speed floor shift---

However, I switched to automatic in the trucks because many (most) people do not know how to drive and I was replacing clutches more often than needed---

And many employees simply could not drive a stick at all----so that was the end--from 1978 on all trucks were automatic---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

bostonwindows30 said:


> I am looking at old models I like the way they look


I have a 97 250 SHD with the 460, manual trans. 287,000 miles and still going strong. 10 mpg is it though, city, hwy, loaded or not 10 is all it gets.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I bet you love that thing though huh??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I want the 351 engine is that the same as 350 on a chevy??????


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's easy to love a pick up----and I like the older styles too----


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

351 is Ford equivalent of the GM 350----


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

bostonwindows30 said:


> I bet you love that thing though huh??


It's a good truck other than the milage. It's the old body style, 97 was the last year for that. They offered the old and new look that year. I only drive it when I need it though, I have a little Nissan 4x4 too.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Difference between 302 and 351?????


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is not a bad engine for a pick up---302 is better on gas---especially if fuel injected---plenty of aftermarket parts if you like to soup up the engine---

Will this be a pleasure ride or a hauling work truck? Daily driver or occasional use?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've has a lot of vans--mostly Ford----12 were 300 CID 6 cylinder--one was a 302 V8
One a 351 V8---

Never a mechanical problem with any of them----as you can see--I do like the 300/6


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Daily


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That 302 is not going to make you happy in a 250, not enough mule power.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the 8 what's the best motor for 8 cyl??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I really don't need a 250 but I like power!! Lol


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If gas mileage is a concern,consider a 150 with the 302 or 300---

If mileage is not a big concern pick the fanciest one with what ever engine it has.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is the 302 close to a 350 chevy???


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That 302 is not going to make you happy in a 250, not enough mule power.
I would compare a 302 vs 351 to a 283 to a 327 or 305 to a 350 now the 307 was a strong little engine and tough.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For power and speed? 351 Cleveland with a Borg Warner T10 transmission--

Jim will know the best rear end----


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I want something close to the power of a 350 chevy use to be a chevy guy leaning toward a ford now getting wiser lol


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

351 is, in my observably history, a stronger power plant.

Many of the Ford 351 Windsors were 4 bolt mains as compared to most of the Chevy Truck 350s being 2 bolt.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So the 302 less power, correct??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

In order to get 351 I need to go to a 250 correct??b


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bostonwindows30 said:


> I want something close to the power of a 350 chevy use to be a chevy guy leaning toward a ford now getting wiser lol


I would go with the the 351 Cleveland if you can find one the 351 Windsor was a wimp to me. The Cleveland was more like a good ole 327 instead of a 350. I don't blame you, I would go Ford now days also, I never thought I would say that.

Man I type slow.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So is the gas mileage going to kill me?? With a 351??


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> 351 is, in my observably history, a stronger power plant.
> 
> Many of the Ford 351 Windsors were 4 bolt mains as compared to most of the Chevy Truck 350s being 2 bolt.


For some reason the Windsor just didn't have the power I expected, sorta like the 350.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bostonwindows30 said:


> So is the gas mileage going to kill me?? With a 351??


Depends on the loads you pull.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

All I pull is a boat that's all, but like the power..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bostonwindows30 said:


> All I pull is a boat that's all, but like the power..


I don't think you you will get fantastic mileage in a 250 because they are made to pull.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay so I am figuring a 150 with a 302


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What about a f-150 straight 6 that doesn't have alot of power does it, what's the different from that to a v6 4.3 vortec???


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The Cleveland is certainly the better of the two Jim...just more uncommon.

I agree that if he can find that model, go with that unit. Just harder to source and locate.

The 351 will burn more fuel as a standard but going with the smaller displacement does not always equal better gas mileage. The smaller motor will have to work harder to pull the same weight and I have personally observed where my 4.6L F-150 got worse gas mileage than my 5.4L F-150 because of the fact that it had to work harder.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> The Cleveland is certainly the better of the two Jim...just more uncommon.
> 
> I agree that if he can find that model, go with that unit. Just harder to source and locate.
> 
> The 351 will burn more fuel as a standard but going with the smaller displacement does not always equal better gas mileage. The smaller motor will have to work harder to pull the same weight and I have personally observed where my 4.6L F-150 got worse gas mileage than my 5.4L F-150 because of the fact that it had to work harder.


Dead on. This man knows his stuff.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I only pull a small trailer from time to time and a boat I am looking for something close to the power of a 350 chevy should I go to a f-250 with 351 or f-150 302?? I am new to the ford line, always been a chevy guy..


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If you are only pulling a small boat and not hauling heavy loads in the bed I would avoid the 250. Its HD suspension will likely beat you up when unladen or lightly loaded.

I know this has been a Ford/Chevy discussion but you might also have a look at some mid-size trucks like 2005+ Toyota Tacomas with v-6 and towing package. Nice daily driver with plenty of power, comfy ride and can easily handle a decent size boat. Pretty popular truck so there should be a lot of them on the market. Access cab and double cab add versatility for carrying stuff and people.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The new 302 will do you fine if you are pulling under the limits on that truck.

The new Coyote motor (5.0L) is supposedly stout.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

All auto transmissions:

Had a 2000 F150, 2 WD with a 5.4 l. 
It had great power and mileage was around 21 mpg (mostly highway) empty. Rode very well.

Traded it for a 2008 F250, 4x4, same displacement 5.4 l.
Low on power and poor mileage 13-14 mpg, empty or loaded. Rode very hard

Traded that for 2010 F350, 4x4, 6.4 l diesel. 
Great on power and mileage is 19 mpg empty or loaded. Rides like a car 

Hope this helps


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just pulling a boat and you want mileage also, I agree on the Toyota, I have the V6 4X4 and that little dickens will pull the horns off a billy goat. I pull our 17 foot camper with it with no problems at all. Our Toyota is an older one so we don't get but about 19 MPG even pulling the camper. I just don't like the new trucks.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Same here man, love older vehicles looking at a 87 fork pickup rebuilt 302 manual transmission has a 3" lift new tires, nice...


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't get too hung up on displacement and V8 vs. V6 being the measure of engine power - especially when you are looking at old-body-style (OBS) Fords (92-97). My Nissan V6 (VQ40DE) has more horesepower than the 5.0/5.8 V8s of that era. If you are only pulling a small boat, and want the OBS, first priority would be to find one in good condition. It's power and mileage are going to be a moot point for you after that.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I like the newer styles mostly. And one thing about going as old as you are looking... rust. If you live near your screen name it is hard to imagine there are many 80s vintage pickups that aren't rust buckets. But if you find a good one go for it. Also, beware of flood damaged stuff being dumped after hurricane sandy.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So iif I am looking at a straight 6 and a 302 what the difference??? Is there??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ones a V8...one is a straight 6.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Funny no really!! Lol like as far as horse power


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_F-Series_eighth_generation

4.9L 300 i6 = 165hp / 275 lb-ft
5.0L 5.0 Windsor V8 = 185hp / 270 lb-ft



EDIT:
for the sake of comparison, those outdated full-size trucks make less power than today's mid-size trucks.
The 2004+ Toyota Tacoma with the 1GR-FE V6 makes 236hp / 266 lb-ft
The 2005+ Nissan Frontier with the VQ40DE V6 makes 265hp / 281 lb-ft


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

About the same huh??


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep. If you go up to the 5.8L (351) you get to 210hp / 315 lb-ft. Still weak compared to today's engines.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So a 302 is no good??


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMHO, none of them are any good.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I should add why, I suppose. For the price, a 1987 and 1997 F-150 run within a few hundred dollars of each other on Craigslist. The 10th generation engines are SO far ahead of the old trucks, it's amazing (plus, 10 years less body rust). Even the smaller engines (4.2 V6, 4.6 Triton V8) in the '97 F-150 is good enough to run with the big boys of a decade sooner.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

While the 302 is a stout combination when well maintained, I agree that you might be better suited to look newer.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

All those horsepower and torque numbers don't mean squat unless you know what rpm they are being produced at.

Peak HP figures at 5600 rpm are useless, unless you are pulling at that rpm.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

The ford 300,302, and 351 are easily worked on by the shade tree mechanic. Plus they are supported by the after market for " go faster" goodies. I fixed a plenum gasket leak on my 360 magnum v8 on my 1999 dakota r/t despite being a novice backyard mechanic. My 2012 toyota highlander w/ it 's 3.5 v6 making 270hp I wouldn't touch.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice.. I going tonged a F-150 4x4 302 it's an old vehicle but very well taken care of.. It's a 87 love the older style trucks..


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What's better 4 speed or 5 speed?? And why??


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

5 speed, when pulling it is like having an over drive with a 5 speed.
JMHO


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

5 speed makes a big difference when doing highway driving---better gas mileage--


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What about the diffrence in a inline 6 and a 302 is it a lot of difference???


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh,yea----The 5 speed might be OD(over drive) which lets you cruse at 65 at low rpm---I had that trans in a 1976 van---


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> What about the diffrence in a inline 6 and a 302 is it a lot of difference???


Depends how you are using it. If you drive it like a truck, I would take the I6 (300 cu in aka 4.9L). It will out pull the 302 and give better gas mileage.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree---the 302 stock engine is not to impressive---I like the 300cid 6----the 302 can be souped up a lot---


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So the straight 6 has more get up and power??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Almost identical-----I've had both at the same time---I could see no difference between the two trucks,power wise.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya one is 4.9 and the other is 5.0 correct???


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

F150 1/2 ton

F250 3/4 ton. Go diesel if you want to play with the big boys. :yes:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Really, if you're concerned about fuel mileage, you're shopping in the wrong category. My 98 GMC Sierra K1500 4x4 with a 350 will get 16 on the highway, which is about what you'll get in any of the trucks you're looking at. If I were you, I'd get a 96 F-150 extended cab with a 351 and call it a day. Great power and reliability, acceptable fuel mileage. 

And then do what I did, buy a 2013 Ford Focus. You can't argue with 160 horsepower and 38 miles per gallon.


----------

